# Hairless babies + mom for adoption in Miami, FL



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

A pet store sold my friend a female hairless rat that turned out to be pregnant. She gave birth the day after Christmas. Most of the babies have found homes, but my friend realized that she is having a severe allergic reaction to the rats, so now the remaining babies + the mom all have to find new homes. 

The babies are just 5 weeks old and have been handled daily since birth. There is a female hooded with black eyes, and a male light-colored baby with pink eyes. The mother is hooded with dark eyes. They're all very sweet - I have one of their sisters and she's a snuggle bug. Contact me if you're interested. Transportation can possibly be arranged if you live out of the area.


----------



## chas25 (Sep 30, 2013)

I would love love love a female but I am in So Indiana and wouldn't be able to go very far. I have been looking for a hairless and thought I found one but the hairless mom ended up having no hairless babies.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

You'll just have to take a trip down to Florida and bring one back with you!


----------



## chas25 (Sep 30, 2013)

haha would love to (its freezing here) but it isnt possible right now


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Just wanted to announce on this thread that the lady who was adopting these rats out has decided to keep them. I guess she wants to find a way to keep her rats and deal with her allergies. HOWEVZ... I think she still has one young male for adoption.


----------



## Snickepice (Feb 26, 2014)

Minky said:


> Just wanted to announce on this thread that the lady who was adopting these rats out has decided to keep them. I guess she wants to find a way to keep her rats and deal with her allergies. HOWEVZ... I think she still has one young male for adoption.


I adopted the baby boy with pink eyes! I am from Miami area too! 
Maria


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh, AWESOME!! Congrats! That means that she's found homes for everyone    

I have one of the dark-eyed girls and she's a hoot. I love her! Congrats on your adoption - any idea for a name yet?


----------



## Snickepice (Feb 26, 2014)

Minky said:


> Oh, AWESOME!! Congrats! That means that she's found homes for everyone
> 
> I have one of the dark-eyed girls and she's a hoot. I love her! Congrats on your adoption - any idea for a name yet?


His name is Skittles because of his red eyes.


----------

